# Experience w/ Okuma Contoura ?



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anyone here own/use an Okuma Contoura ? I'm having trouble finding reviews on the reel and wanted to see what people thought of it.

Was wondering whether it was a good starting point for a magged conventional. Other alternative is a penn 525 but for 60/70 bucks more...

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Which model of Contoura are you talking about, the CR-203CS , or the CR-303CS ? I have a protype to the CR-203CS, the Magnetix 20, which I use all the time. The CR-203CS with the larger spool, and the 7 to 1 gear ratio should be on the market soon, I have been told that. I know the users in the UK who have the Okuma Magnetix, which is basically the same as the Contoura, but the Contoura has improvements, and a few mechanical changes. I haven't got a Contoura yet to tear it apart to see the differences from the Magnetix. I do know in the UK, that the people who bought the Magnetix 30 are happy with it, and they say it is way better then the Penn 535.

We will probably have some posters that will jump into this thread and start bad mouthing the reel, just ask if they have one, or have used one.

Here are some post on the Worldseafishing.com board

http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98924

I hope this helps


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*The contoura I was referring to*

I saw in Cabela's saltwater catalog. I also saw it on d**ld*gr.com. Not sure if it's the 2 or 3 series. It did not have a level wind but did have mag control.

Mark


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Excalibur said:


> I saw in Cabela's saltwater catalog. I also saw it on d**ld*gr.com. Not sure if it's the 2 or 3 series. It did not have a level wind but did have mag control.
> 
> Mark


Mark, none of the Contouras have a level wind feature, strickly open face "CT Style". the 203 will have 7.1 to 1 ratio, and the 3 and 4 have 6.2 to 1 ratios. The rest will have 4.2 to 1. 

I can't add anymore then that, but I hope to have a 202, and a 303 when they are available, so I can do a comparison with the Magnetix 20 that I use.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmm. I have a CR-203CS. Box sez the gear ratio is 6.2:1 and that it will hold 170 yds of 18# line. When I got it I was sorely disappointed - bearings were terrible which caused the reel to be noisy & prone to blowups. I replaced the bearings and it is much better. That said, a friend bought two of 'em and in both of his the bearings were ok. It is a good casting reel and the mag brakes work well. 

But that line capacity is not good for the fishing I do. So I put this reel on a bait rod and that is what I'll use it for. I'd suggest the bigger reel just for the line capacity. 

The same size Convector has more line capacity. I static magged mine & like it a lot. With a single .25X.1 magnet it never blows up and casts as well as any reel I own. It will stay in the rotation for stripers and drum.

We had a lively discussion on this reel not too long ago. Do a search.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

SteveZ said:


> Hmmm. I have a CR-203CS. Box sez the gear ratio is 6.2:1 and that it will hold 170 yds of 18# line. When I got it I was sorely disappointed - bearings were terrible which caused the reel to be noisy & prone to blowups. I replaced the bearings and it is much better. That said, a friend bought two of 'em and in both of his the bearings were ok. It is a good casting reel and the mag brakes work well.
> 
> But that line capacity is not good for the fishing I do. So I put this reel on a bait rod and that is what I'll use it for. I'd suggest the bigger reel just for the line capacity.
> 
> ...


SteveZ, you have PM ..Use braid as a base and use your mono topshot for larger capacity


----------

